# Introducing Abbie!



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

No, she's not mine. LOL My mother lost her dog, Teri, last year. This spring, she got a new puppy. Abbie is 3/4 Poodle, and 1/4 Cocker, so a "cockapoo" but really far more poodle than anything else. She's currently 15 pounds of adorable fluff. I've been taking pictures since she was about 5 weeks old (brought home a few weeks later). 

Here's the adorable ball of fluff when she first came home in May.




And here she is showing that she is CRAZY. Only about 10 weeks old here!






She and Ben (my young dog) get along like gangbusters!



Nothing touching the ground here!






She also met my friend's dog, Kyu (a Windsprite, if you're wondering what breed he is).









This last group is from the previous weekend. She's about 6 months old now and weighs 15 lbs.



TOES


----------



## NadiaK (Feb 8, 2017)

What a darling puppy.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

wow what a cutie


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

You take fantastic pictures crysania!
The airborne one..lol


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Wet Beards said:


> You take fantastic pictures crysania!
> The airborne one..lol


Thank you so much! I've been studying photography at the Fenzi Academy for a couple years now and it's helped my photography so much! Abbie is a cute little crazy puppy.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Awwww....so cute! Awesome action shots!!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

That is one adorable pup!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you! She 's a ridiculously silly and active puppy. I've been enjoying playing with her...and then letting her go home to my mom. lol


----------



## Petique (Aug 26, 2019)

So adorable! These precious babies (like my furball) truly give us so much joy


----------

